# Kevlar Pen Blanks



## penmanship (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone done a kevlar pen, or know a source for any blanks?  

thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't recall anyone selling Kevlar blanks. But, you can buy Kevlar sleeves from www.sollarcomposites.com. They also sell carbon fiber and other sleeve materials.
__________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## theidlemind (Aug 27, 2013)

I've done Kevlar blanks. 
Very hard to trim the fiber!
Casts just like carbon fiber, Soller Composites is the place to get the sleeves.


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been thinking the same thing, Tim. 

Looked on Soller's site, too guys. But I don't have anyt orders for them, so it's been hard for me to justify spending the money on a sampler pack of the ones I want just to tinker with.


----------

